# ماالمقصود بروتر cnc



## الصدق أولا (19 سبتمبر 2011)

أتمنى معلومات كافية عن الموضوع​


----------



## CoPals (20 سبتمبر 2011)




----------



## الصدق أولا (20 سبتمبر 2011)

مافهمت ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## CoPals (20 سبتمبر 2011)

حضرتك ازاي مش فاهم

القسم كله بيتكلم عن ال cnc وحطيتلك صور

وحضرتك متعبتش نفسك ودورت

علي العموم

الروتر هوا الطاوله الي بتتكون من تصميم ميكانيكي
بيسمح بحركه سلسه للاكسات 

بحيث يكون التقطيع سهل وبدقه عاليه


----------



## الصدق أولا (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا عزيزي
يعني نقدر نقول هي ماكينة للحفر والنحت على الخشب باستخدام برمجة من خلال كمبيوتر 
هل كلامي صحيح*


----------



## CoPals (21 سبتمبر 2011)

كلامك صحيح 

ومش خشب بس 
اي شي تتخيله 

بس هذا بيعتمد علي الشي الي بتحفر او بتقطع بيه

في شنيور

وفي بلازما

وفي ليزر


----------



## الصدق أولا (22 سبتمبر 2011)

حبيبي معليه تحملني شويه
متى نستخدم هده الاشياء

شنيور

بلازما

ليزر

مشكور حبيبي


----------



## أبوعبدالله (22 سبتمبر 2011)

رائعة هذه الصور لوعندك منها ارفعلنا ولك الشكر


----------



## أبوعبدالله (22 سبتمبر 2011)

بأي برنامج رسمت الصورة الأولى وكيف تم الاخراج


----------



## CoPals (22 سبتمبر 2011)

الصدق أولا قال:


> حبيبي معليه تحملني شويه
> متى نستخدم هده الاشياء
> 
> شنيور
> ...




شنيور لو هتحفر علي خشب او نحاس او حديد 
وبيختلف نوع الشنيور والبونطه

وهذا بيكون سعره معقول

البلازما تستخدم في قطع معظم انواع المعادن باعماق كبيره 

وسعرها عالي شويه


الليزر يمكن ان تفعل به اي شي

حفر
نقش
قطع

ولكن بيختلف بحيث قوته والليزر مكلف جدا

لكن يعتبر ادق وسيله للنحت او الحفر


----------



## الصدق أولا (23 سبتمبر 2011)

copals قال:


> شنيور لو هتحفر علي خشب او نحاس او حديد
> وبيختلف نوع الشنيور والبونطه
> 
> وهذا بيكون سعره معقول
> ...




شكرا حبيبي
يعني ياباشا الليزر هي الافضل 
ممكن الاسعار التقريبية 
لماكينة الليزر متوسطة وتكون صناعة غير صينية يعني ايطالية او المانية او يبانية مثلا


----------



## CoPals (24 سبتمبر 2011)

الاسعار ما بعرف الجاهز 

دور علي النت


----------



## الصدق أولا (28 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## سناء عبدالله (6 أكتوبر 2011)

بمناسبة الليزر والحفر ما هو نوع الليزر المستخدم للحفر على المعادن التى تعكس ضوء الليزر مثل النحاس وما هو ليزر الفيبر


----------

